# House for sale in Springfield, MO



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

This quaint four-square home is centrally located in a well established neighborhood. Within walking distance (.75 mile) of Springfield's Historic District where you can catch dinner and a movie. Take a longer stroll (< 2 miles) to Jordan Valley Park to catch a Springfield Cardinals Baseball Game at Hammond's Field, or cool down at the ice park. You're just minutes from all amenities and less than an hour to Branson.

More info at http://scroggins.hopto.org/

Thanks for looking,

Don


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

more pictures posted.. More to follow for the rest of the house.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

If only it wasn't in town. What a lovely house. Good luck.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

thank you


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How's the market there Don, any activity?


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

no calls yet. Though I've had 40+ flyers picked up and the web site has about 35 hits.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

new pics soon (just about got it cleaned )


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump. Really need to move this. If ya'll know anyone thats interested please pass it along.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump!!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I LOVE this property (from the pictures). I even love old houses that need a lot of work. If only my dh could get a job there. Where do people work around there?
The map sort of looks like you are in the middle of nowhere (not that that is a BAD thing), but we couldn't pay for it without some sort of work at this point. :Bawling: 

Cindyc.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

cindyc said:


> I LOVE this property (from the pictures). I even love old houses that need a lot of work. If only my dh could get a job there. Where do people work around there?
> The map sort of looks like you are in the middle of nowhere (not that that is a BAD thing), but we couldn't pay for it without some sort of work at this point. :Bawling:
> 
> Cindyc.



It's in the middle of town. As for work.. what are your preferences/experience? cost of living are about as good as it gets (for city). And Springfield is good sized (250k). 

Feel free to pm me and I'll share what I know, try to help out.

Thanks for the interest,

Don


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump..


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Only thing I would be worried about at this point is if the house has any old lead based paint plus lead based "anything". I have kids and I would be thinking about that.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

we never had this tested when we moved in but, since it was an older home, it was assumed it did. We just never worried about it because we don't have children. 

That said we have stripped much of the paint and repainted. I'm sure there is still some. It certainly could be tested for.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump.

Need to get this moved. Come see it/make me an offer.. 

Don


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump..


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump. Come on.. someone make us an offer we can't refuse. We want to have a nice downpayment for jaxemma's place in VT (If'n it ain't sold by the time this one is).

Don


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

pcdreams said:


> bump. Come on.. someone make us an offer we can't refuse. We want to have a nice downpayment for jaxemma's place in VT (If'n it ain't sold by the time this one is).
> 
> Don


Don't take it personally PCDreams. Our house isn't doing very well either. It's the market! It stinks....

donsgal


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

donsgal said:


> Don't take it personally PCDreams. Our house isn't doing very well either. It's the market! It stinks....
> 
> donsgal


I know what you mean. I don't take it personally, Its just my luck though. LOL


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Don looks like your making your move to VT soon? I wish you the best in your endeavors there. Here is a tip when I was going to sell my place and buy 80 acres from a woman on HT an hour north of me I had a few buyers and one all ready before she changed her mind and said she needed 120k instead of 80k not gonna name names as it is in the past. Anyway I was selling mine for 70k with 20% down and owner financed at 5% by the way it's not for sale now the deal with the woman from HT soured me and I have decided to make the most of the two acres God has blessed me with. I have since spent lots on compost and spent hours removing rocks and planting fruit trees also established gravity flow water to the barn and the like everyday I work there makes it more likely I will never leave.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

pcdreams said:


> I know what you mean. I don't take it personally, Its just my luck though. LOL


Yeah, we kind of felt the same way....."If only we had put it on the market 6 months sooner we would have sold it right away". Things happen for a reason, I guess. That's what I keep telling myself anyway.

I'll keep my ears open for you.

donsgal


----------



## jenzden (Sep 28, 2003)

Heh, things happen for a reason do they? Well, I separated from my husband two years ago. We've been trying to sell the house for over a year now. The market does suck... But somewhere in the back of my mind I keep thinking (wishing) that I could go back there and live. Perhaps there's still a chance.... Anyway, sooner or later the right buyer will come along....

Good luck!

jen


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

PC. the link isn't loading.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

site should be back up.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Back to the top


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump..

don't be afraid to make offers. We're motivated to sell (read ready to get out of town).


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

BUMP. Like to get her sold by spring..


----------

